# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Bed dancing hydraulic trucks - GIF and videos

## Jon

The lowrider-car-hydraulics automotive subculture has always been difficult for me to fully understand, although it's certainly not the strangest automotive subculture in existence (Dekotora, I'm lookin' at you).

Nevertheless, I do get a kick out watching them do their thing, preferably from afar. My favorite is a specific sub-subculture that I believe peaked in the '90s, called "bed dancing".

Here we have a dashcam-recorded meeting in the wild:



Your browser does not support the video tag.


1:49 video:




3:09 video:




Previously:

Hydraulic leg truck turning assist - video
1967 Economac custom van/truck - photos
Elevating pickup truck topper - GIF
Pickup truck wheelchair conversion - video

----------

baja (Dec 18, 2018),

PJs (Dec 18, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Nov 7, 2019),

Seedtick (Dec 17, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

You've got to give them one thing though. they are creative. that last video the freak show is an engineering marvel

----------

PJs (Dec 18, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Nov 7, 2019)

----------


## high-side

I suppose they could put a saddle in the bed and give mechanical bull rides.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Nov 7, 2019)

----------


## Jon

And then there are these guys:



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Midwestern640 (Sep 23, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Nov 7, 2019)

----------


## high-side

I understand the benefits of negative camber for handling. But, I can't guess at what these guys were trying for.

----------


## Frank S

> I understand the benefits of negative camber for handling. But, I can't guess at what these guys were trying for.



They probably launched over a speed bump fast enough to go air born the landing gave them a new suspension alignment

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Sep 24, 2019),

baja (Sep 24, 2019),

Barend (Sep 28, 2019),

high-side (Sep 24, 2019),

Midwestern640 (Sep 23, 2019),

rlm98253 (Sep 23, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Nov 7, 2019),

Seedtick (Sep 23, 2019),

Tule (Sep 24, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

Popping hopping jumping lowriders were about the only thing the cars of the 80's were good for and not really much good for that.
Just because someone figures out how to create a means to add hydraulic cylinders and air bags to the suspension using high pressures and high volume pumps to create extreme rapid deployment, doesn't mean that any part of the vehicle was designed to take the abuse.

----------

carousel1 (Sep 24, 2019),

Scotty12 (Sep 23, 2019)

----------


## stillldoinit

I retired from 26 years in pump manufacturing company and got the opportunity to be involved with some of the prototypes. The guy with negative camber problem was result of system failure most likely busted hose causing suspension to bottom out. When my daughter got married 25 years ago, one of the guys loaned me his 64 chev lowrider to escort them from church. I was afraid to even touch the control pendent that had about 20 toggle switches.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Nov 7, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

> I retired from 26 years in pump manufacturing company and got the opportunity to be involved with some of the prototypes. The guy with negative camber problem was result of system failure most likely busted hose causing suspension to bottom out. When my daughter got married 25 years ago, one of the guys loaned me his 64 chev lowrider to escort them from church. I was afraid to even touch the control pendent that had about 20 toggle switches.



And the guy who owned it probably could play the switches like a piano and make his vehicle do some of the strangest things

----------


## bruce.desertrat

I'd be all like:

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Nov 7, 2019)

----------


## skibo

I'll bet he was the show of the day!

----------


## Jon

Cadillac suspension bounce fail.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Nov 6, 2019),

baja (Nov 6, 2019),

high-side (Nov 10, 2019),

Miloslav (Nov 5, 2019),

Rangi (Nov 5, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Nov 6, 2019),

Seedtick (Nov 5, 2019)

----------


## Frank S

what did they expect would happen bouncing 3 tons of junk

----------

baja (Nov 6, 2019),

high-side (Nov 10, 2019)

----------


## Fluffle-Valve

Time to get the welder out and have a rethink.

----------


## Scotsman Hosie

With apologies, but _a man without a car — is afoot_.

----------


## skibo

It maybe it because I'm getting older, but I see no since in having a decent car look and act like a clown car. I built several hot rods over the years, my last was a custom 63 VW roadster with air bags to ingress my steep drive way and settle down when parked. These things are plane stupid as so are the rusty "Rat Rods"!

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Nov 7, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Lowrider scientists the world over are celebrating this breakthrough in lowrider technology.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------


## old kodger

I can only presume that the roads in the USA are significantly better than in Aus, because here that thing would have the living hell pranged out of it in no tine flat

----------


## bruce.desertrat

There's a reason that whole thing was filmed in a covered parking garage on the flat parts :-)

----------


## Frank S

Not in the USA with that number plate

----------


## bruce.desertrat

Probably not, but many states (like AZ) only require rear plates; I"ve seen cars with front plates from foreign countries on them. Numerous other decorative plates, too. 

Then again AZ has 67 specialty plates you can get for your car. https://ktar.com/story/2596523/arizo...icense-plates/

Mind-bogglingly stupid.

----------


## Frank S

> Probably not, but many states (like AZ) only require rear plates; I"ve seen cars with front plates from foreign countries on them. Numerous other decorative plates, too. 
> 
> Then again AZ has 67 specialty plates you can get for your car. https://ktar.com/story/2596523/arizo...icense-plates/
> 
> Mind-bogglingly stupid.



Not even sure Texas has a set limited number of production specialty plates anymore pretty sure they make them for every university and most of the independent school districts every military unit that has ever been recognized for some conflict or deployment every Military medal then there is the antique classic or just plaine simple vanity plates you can even have designed with your own art work .
Even DXDOT. doesn't know how many different plate designs there are now. 
I'm almost of the opinion that you could cut out a scrap of metal and print your own as long as you purchased the window sticker and it matched the VIN and some portion of the lettering on the plate.
Mindbogglingly stupid??? Yes but on steroids. but the front plate has to match the rear

----------


## Liquidhandwash

The car used to be a Lada Niva so my guess is its filmed in Russia

----------


## Liquidhandwash

well look at this heres how he made it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...ature=emb_logo

----------


## old kodger

My God, there's motor mouth and then there's that guy

----------

